# Diesel Nug



## spl1f (May 22, 2015)

once in a while in our area i'll get "lucky"
sour-d nug, included two pics, one with flash on
and one with flash off

sincerely, spl1f  :smoke1:

whoops, resized the pix 

View attachment d1.png


View attachment d2.png


----------



## jonnylorenzo (May 22, 2015)

Sharing my 

Sour-Deisel/BlueDream hybrid 

View attachment WP_20150522_005.jpg


View attachment WP_20150522_006.jpg


----------

